# Good Wheel Refurb/Powder Coating Glasgow/Central Belt



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

As above any good companies in the area?

Cheers


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Used Chameleon in Renfrew with the group buy earlier on in the year. I had no problems however I know a few people had issues with the finish.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Have a look at this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=158429

Steve


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The group buy is back n again for Chameleon.

£160 for all wheels up to 18"


----------



## Templeburger (Oct 7, 2011)

Had seen groupbuy mentioned but seems to have disappeared now


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

I got wheels done at rms in prestwick,very good,and great finish.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

had these done at carrick engineering in prestwick.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Templeburger said:


> Had seen groupbuy mentioned but seems to have disappeared now


it got deleted at OP request due to extremely mixed reviews about chameleon putting guys off.


----------



## Templeburger (Oct 7, 2011)

Mick said:


> it got deleted at OP request due to extremely mixed reviews about chameleon putting guys off.


Thanks for the update, shame was interested


----------



## raysrt8 (Jan 16, 2010)

i have had a few sets done at carrick engineering, perfect finish , never had a problem with them at all.:thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

keep hearing rave reviews about powdertek not tried them myself though


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> it got deleted at OP request due to extremely mixed reviews about chameleon putting guys off.


They do seem to have a very 50/50 rep...some people swear by them, other just get their time wasted and poor results.... (like me)

it always seems that whenever you mention it, they have "just" had another change in ownership as well ...this company has been passed about more than a party hooker...not good for business (IMO)

I have a guy in EK that powercoats my wheels now, I would never even touch Chameleon with a dirty poo stick....

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I would never even touch Chameleon with a dirty poo stick....
> 
> :thumb:


The wheel specialist falls into the above category too.

Carrick Engineering have been getting a good rep for ten years (that I know of)

The downside of them for me is timescale and cost. They are always always slow, and they make up the cost depending what day you ask them.
There work is always perfect though.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The guy who started Chameleon was ace at his job, but hopeless as a businessman and sold out after the first couple of years, ever since then it's been a hit or a miss as to whether they do a good job. Personally I wouldn't go near them now after my last experience. 

As for them getting poor reviews, well it's up to them to 'up the ante' and start making a bigger effort if they want to keep existing customers and find new customers.....The ball's in their court............


----------

